# Out of Commission



## Lou Currier (Dec 15, 2016)

had a little work done on the knee today...doc said the tear was worse than he expected but I should be back on my feet in no time. 

!!!sympathy strongly encouraged!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 11


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 15, 2016)

@DKMD - Want to give him a 2nd opinion so he can get back in the shop faster?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Don't push it Lou... Mother in Law just had laparoscopic surgery on hers and thought she was doing really good, no swelling, felt good, backed off on the pain meds, started running around like she was 45 again. Couple days later she was laid up, knee all swole up, pain worse than before the surgery. Hauled her back to see the doctor, he said... "Good grief, it hasn't been 20 days since you had surgery, you should be spending at least 2 - 3 hours a day with your foot in the air, you should be using your walker to help take some of that load off your knee, you should still be taking your pain meds occasionally!" She pushed too hard, inflamed the arthritis in her knee, which he wasn't even concerned about, and has now been back in therapy for 2 weeks, because she pushed it too soon!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Don't push it Lou... Mother in Law just had laparoscopic surgery on hers and thought she was doing really good, no swelling, felt good, backed off on the pain meds, started running around like she was 45 again. Couple days later she was laid up, knee all swole up, pain worse than before the surgery. Hauled her back to see the doctor, he said... "Good grief, it hasn't been 20 days since you had surgery, you should be spending at least 2 - 3 hours a day with your foot in the air, you should be using your walker to help take some of that load off your knee, you should still be taking your pain meds occasionally!" She pushed too hard, inflamed the arthritis in her knee, which he wasn't even concerned about, and has now been back in therapy for 2 weeks, because she pushed it too soon!


And keep it iced! You can sit down to turn pens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 15, 2016)

@woodtickgreg youre going to get me in trouble with the misses!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> @woodtickgreg youre going to get me in trouble with the misses!


And you can hang out here! (when your not turning pens) LOL. It helped me when I was rehabing from surgery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2016)

They hook you up with the little ice pack machine Lou?

Gave the mother-in-law one that's about the size of a 6 pack cooler, fill it half full of water, freeze 3 - 16 oz. bottles of water and drop down in it. Then it was a pump that circulates the ice water through the cold pack attached to the knee. Mother in law said that thing got C-O-L-D!!! Worked really good though!


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 15, 2016)

@rocky1 nothing that good!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Pretty sure this is the one they gave her...

If you're a Prime Member Amazon has this one...

And, Amazon has this one... 

First one is on sale, but you'll have freight on top of that. Second is $10 more, with Prime no freight. Third one has a bigger cooler, bigger pad, and no freight if you're a Prime Member, but it's $50 more.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2016)

If you go with that second one, I think I'd go with the Universal Therapy Pad for a knee. Be easier to wrap.


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2016)

Do what they tell you Lou! Like everyone has said, don't push it! All the best man! Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 15, 2016)

It should be covered under insurance. Ask your doctor to write you a prescription for one.

If not, I'll look in my attic. I'm pretty sure I still have mine....


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the well wishes...I think I'll stick with the old swap it out in the freezer bag

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 15, 2016)

Lou, 
Let's assume that this terrible affliction will cause serious and longterm problems. Since I'm moving, I would be happy to take some of those stoopid tools off your hands. I'm sure that just looking at them causes you additional pain and suffering, so I will even pick them up for disposal for a fraction of the usual cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lou... You aren't thinking... If insurance will pay for it, you have air conditioning for the garage for eternity!! Slap the back pad on, load the cooler up, and work in the garage comfortably when it's 110 degrees down there!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 15, 2016)

Going up stairs on crutches is a PIA


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 15, 2016)

Get well SOON! But don't push it! Easy to overdo when you feel better! Chuck


----------



## kweinert (Dec 16, 2016)

I had one of those ice machine thingies when I had neck surgery (because they took bone out of my hip.) I'll repeat what they've said above - that stuff stays **really** cold for a lot longer than an ice pack does. It works extremely well.

At any rate - as one of those folks who is tempted to get moving at full speed earlier than is recommended - there is a reason the experts recommend the way they do. Pay attention, get better, hope you don't go too crazy while you're recovering.


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 16, 2016)

kweinert said:


> I had one of those ice machine thingies when I had neck surgery (because they took bone out of my hip.) I'll repeat what they've said above - that stuff stays **really** cold for a lot longer than an ice pack does. It works extremely well.
> 
> At any rate - as one of those folks who is tempted to get moving at full speed earlier than is recommended - there is a reason the experts recommend the way they do. Pay attention, get better, hope you don't go too crazy while you're recovering.



I guess I will just have to sit here and be entertained by my WB Buddies

Reactions: Like 1


----------

